# Another nuchal scute



## cdmay (Aug 2, 2013)

In the thread titled 'Last of the 2013s' I had a photo of some emerging (cherry-head) red-foots. Well, as they came out of their eggs I discovered that one possessed a nuchal scute--something red-footed tortoises are not supposed to have. 
This is the fourth individual hatchling from this year with a nuchal and the first to come out of this particular female. Clearly, it is one of the males that carries the gene for this retro trait.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2013)

I know I'm changing the subject, but oh my, oh my!!! What pretty babies!


----------



## Baoh (Aug 2, 2013)

That is very neat to see.


----------



## redfoot_mama94 (Aug 2, 2013)

They're gorgeous!

Sent from my HTC Hero S using TortForum mobile app


----------



## hlim18 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow those are really cool tortoises.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 12, 2013)

beautiful

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2013)

They are so different in color, yet each so pretty.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 14, 2013)

The one with the scute seems to be less "colorful" for a lack of a better term, is that also true of the other ones?


----------



## cdmay (Aug 14, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> The one with the scute seems to be less "colorful" for a lack of a better term, is that also true of the other ones?



The 'hot' red one on the right is exceptionally colored. The others from the same clutch are more faded looking right now--but this will change in the coming months. I have found that the neonates sired by my orange male are often a faded pink or orange color at hatching. But as they grow this color deepens considerably and usually becomes a nice orange or pink-orange in time.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2013)

I find these little anomalies most interesting. Thanks Carl, and hello by the way. 

Gorgeous babies.


----------

